# Pic of front splash guard/deflector?



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey, had my car in for an oil spray and they removed some of the underbody pieces. I'm not sure if they've put them all back on.

Specifically in front of the front tires and the bumper. Right now I have nothing there and I'm not sure if it's supposed to be like that. 

Can someone snap a quick pick under their front bumper in front of the front tire?

Gen 2 diesel only the gas cars are different

Thanks a lot.


----------

